

Numecent’s “cloudpaging” could make digital delivery 100x faster - technology
http://venturebeat.com/2012/03/05/numecent-emerges-from-stealth-with-revolutionary-cloudpaging-technology/

======
zxoq
This would pretty much necessitate some interaction with the game itself to
work properly, ie. game tells what assets are required for the current level.
Without it there will be too much stutter while waiting for a script or a
texture that's required for the current level.

For VMs etc. where it's fine if the user waits a few seconds in the middle of
doing something for that part to download this might be great solution.

